# Deviltech`s unseriöse geschäftspraktiken



## mixdelfin (15. November 2012)

*Deviltech`s unseriöse geschäftspraktiken*

Ich habe bei der Firma, DevilTech - High Performance Systems (DevilTech - High Performance Systems),  am 2. September einen Laptop bestellt und bezahlt. Nach über vier Wochen bekam ich eine Mitteilung dass der Computer nächste Woche geliefert wird. Nach ca. zwei oder drei Wochen bekam ich die selbe Nachricht. Da ich nun schon über zwei Monate gewartet habe, habe ich am 6. Nov.  die Bestellung storniert. Am nächsten Tag wurde ich gebeten meine Kontodaten mitzuteilen und machte es auch gleich. Ich wartete eine ganze Woche auf die Zurückerstattung des Geldes. Habe aber keine Nachricht und kein Geld erhalten. 
Am 12. Nov. habe ich folgende Nachricht erhalten:
 Hallo,
das Notebook wird nächste Woche verschickt. Die Geräte sind in der Zustellung. Für weitere Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an info@deviltech.de
Mit Freundlichen Grüßen – Best regards
Stefan Rieb – Geschäftsführer

Ich versendete also wieder eine Nachricht mit der Mitteilung das Geld sofort zu überweisen, da ich eine Stornierung gefordert habe.
hier die Antwort:
Die Rücküberweisung erfolgt 10-12 Werktage nach Eingang der Stornierung.
Info: als akzeptable Zeit für Rücküberweisungen. gelten in Deutschland sogar bis zu 4 Wochen ( 20 Werktage) 

Habe mal beim Vorstand (Deutscher Konsumentenbund e.V.) nachgefragt was die dazu meinen:
Hier die Antwort:
Sehr geehrter Herr ,
    den von Ihnen geschilderte Sachverhalt haben wir geprüft und können Ihnen mitteilen, dass es für einen Einbehalt von Kundengeldern im Falle einer Stornierung keine rechtliche Grundlage gibt. Vielmehr hat eine Rückzahlung im zweifel unverzüglich zu erfolgen.


----------



## MajinChibi (15. November 2012)

Poste das doch mal im deviltech forum, dort reagiert man dann vllt schneller, weil man das sicherlich nicht so stehen lassen möchte!


----------



## chbdiablo (15. November 2012)

Direkt dort anrufen und Sachlage schildern bringt dir wahrscheinlich mehr, als mehrere Nachrichten an verschiedene Stellen zu schicken.


----------



## mixdelfin (15. November 2012)

MajinChibi schrieb:


> Poste das doch mal im deviltech forum, dort reagiert man dann vllt schneller, weil man das sicherlich nicht so stehen lassen möchte!




habe ich schon gemacht


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2012)

Das sind ja quasi "Einzelstücke", die man selber konfiguriert - da ist das ganze deutlich komplizierter, was die Rückgabe/Storno-Rechte angeht. Da solltest Du Dich nicht an ein Forum, sondern lieber an zB die Verbraucherzentrale wenden, was in dem Fall zu tun ist. und zwar persönlich hingehen oder anrufen, nicht alles per mail, was immer missverständlich sein kann und spontane Detailsfragen unmöglich macht.

zB ist sich dieser Verband, den Du angeschrieben hast, bewusst, dass es sich nicht um ein "normales" Notebook handelt, das in genau dieser Konfiguration tausendfach produziert wurde, sondern rechtlich gesehen um eine individuelle Bestellung?


Die Frage ist auch: kommt das Geld denn nun vlt doch, oder kommt jetzt das Notebook?  Ich würde da unbedingt auch mal ANRUFEN, das ist immer Mist, Mails zu schicken, die vlt jeweils von anderen Leuten bearbeitet werden...


----------



## mixdelfin (16. November 2012)

Ich bin in Schweden und das erschwert die ganze sache. Aber ich habe deviltech nu dreimal dareuf hingewiesen dass ich Storniert habe. Als konsument ist es nun mein Recht das Geld sofort zurückzubekommen. Meine Geduld ist leider zu ende, den das ganze ziht sich schon drei Monate hin.


----------



## Rabowke (16. November 2012)

Hmm ... vllt. solltest du die Abläufe nochmal chronologisch ordnen & dem Geschäftsführer eine letzte Frist setzen, zeitgleich androhen das ganze an das c't Magazin und ihre Rubrik "Achtung Kunde!" zu übersenden.

Ich hatte mal ähnliche Probleme mit Alternate.de, nun wahrlich kein kleiner oder unbekannter Händler. Nachdem ich mit der c't "gedroht" hatte, ging plötzlich alles ganz schnell. Warum auch immer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. November 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm ... vllt. solltest du die Abläufe nochmal chronologisch ordnen & dem Geschäftsführer eine letzte Frist setzen, zeitgleich androhen das ganze an das c't Magazin und ihre Rubrik "Achtung Kunde!" zu übersenden.
> 
> Ich hatte mal ähnliche Probleme mit Alternate.de, nun wahrlich kein kleiner oder unbekannter Händler. Nachdem ich mit der c't "gedroht" hatte, ging plötzlich alles ganz schnell. Warum auch immer.


 Stichwort Mainboards, gelle ?!


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm ... vllt. solltest du die Abläufe nochmal chronologisch ordnen & dem Geschäftsführer eine letzte Frist setzen, zeitgleich androhen das ganze an das c't Magazin und ihre Rubrik "Achtung Kunde!" zu übersenden.
> 
> Ich hatte mal ähnliche Probleme mit Alternate.de, nun wahrlich kein kleiner oder unbekannter Händler. Nachdem ich mit der c't "gedroht" hatte, ging plötzlich alles ganz schnell. Warum auch immer.



Das war ja auch klar einer Fehler von alternate, weil sie dich als Geschäftskunden "abgerechnet" hatten (oder? ) - aber hier in dem Fall: individuell zusammengestelltes Notebook, dann nun auch noch Lieferung ins Ausland - da bin ich nicht sicher, ob man so einfach das Recht auf ein Storno hat... ^^  eine andere Frage ist, ob man wegen der längeren Wartezeit irgendwelche Rechte hat.


----------



## Rabowke (16. November 2012)

Wobei der Wohnort egal sein dürfte, hat der Kunde doch per Vorkasse bezahlt. Wenn man als Kunde immer wieder vertröstet wird, hätte man dem Laden einfach eine Frist setzen sollen.

Des Weiteren ist es ja erstmal sein gutes Recht, so eine Bestellung zu stornieren ... spätestens hier hätte der Shop irgendwas sagen müssen, wie z.B. der Laptop ist bereits fertig zusammengebaut, Storno geht nicht.

Auch das haben sie nicht gemacht, sondern nach der Bankverbindung gefragt. D.h. man kann davon ausgehen, dass es keine objektiven Gründe gg. diesen Storno existieren ... daher die berechtigte Frage des TE: wo ist das Geld?


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Des Weiteren ist es ja erstmal sein gutes Recht, so eine Bestellung zu stornieren ...


 Bei indivuduellen Aufträgen eben nicht unbedingt    zB bei PCs kann man stornieren, da die Einzelteile leicht und mit zumutbarem Aufwand wieder auszubauen und weiterzuverwenden sind. Bei Notebooks kann das schon komplizierter sein... 




> spätestens hier hätte der Shop irgendwas sagen müssen, wie z.B. der Laptop ist bereits fertig zusammengebaut, Storno geht nicht.
> 
> Auch das haben sie nicht gemacht, sondern nach der Bankverbindung gefragt. D.h. man kann davon ausgehen, dass es keine objektiven Gründe gg. diesen Storno existieren ... daher die berechtigte Frage des TE: wo ist das Geld?


 Ganz sicher stimmt da was nicht bei der Organisation des Ladens, aber es kann sein, dass der eine Service-Kerl halt die Storno fälschlicherweise scheinbar akzeptiert hat, obwohl der Vorgang schon zu weit fortgeschritten war. Wie auch immer: man muss sowieso erstmal sehen, ob nun das Notebook kommt oder doch das Geld... ^^ 

Und nicht falsch verstehen: ich will auch, dass er "Recht bekommt", aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob er Recht HAT...


----------



## BigMekkk (4. September 2013)

Also ich wollte nachdem ich mich jetzt seit über 2 Moanten mit Deviltech rumschlage hier auch mal zur Wort melden und von meinen (negativen) Erfahrungen berichten.
Ich bestellte vor circa 2,5 Monaten einen Desctop PC bei DevilTech. Da ich dringend einen neuen Rechner brauchte, war es mir vor allem wichtig, dass ich nicht so lange auf ihn warten musste. Noch bevor ich die Bestellung abschickte wurde mir bezüglich meiner PC-Konfiguration eine Lieferzeit von 7 tagen genannt, klang okay also bestellt ... nachdem diese verstrichen war, schrieb ich eine Mail auf die nicht reagiert wurde, nach einem Anruf wurde mir unter lachen gesagt, dass ich ja erst seit knapp über einer Woche warte und dass das noch dauern könnte ... nach weiteren 1,5 Wochen wurde mir gesagt dass es Ende der Woche geliefert wurde ... das Spiel ging so weiter bis nach 1,5 Monaten mein Rechner ankam ... dieser hatte eine fehlerhafte Festplatte verbaut(soweit ich das Einschätzen kann, konnten die Leute von Deviltech da aber nix für und ich wäre sicher nicht so verärgert gewesen, wenn ich nicht schon 6 mal so lange auf den Rechner gewartet hätte wie mir ursprünglich versichert wurde. Also nach Absprache mit Deviltech wieder zurückgesandt. Nachdem der Rechner eine Woche bei DevilTech war und sich immer noch keiner gemeldet hatte habe ich dort wieder angerufen. Diesmal wurde mir gesagt, dass der Austausch der festplatte noch 2 Wochen dauern würde ... 3 Wochen für eine ganz normale 1 TB Festplatte??? ... auf meine frage ob ich aus Kulanzgründen irgendeine Vergünstigung oder ähnliches bekommen würde, erhielt ich "selbstverständlich" keine Antwort. Da ich noch innerhalb der 14 Tage nach Lieferung war habe ich Wiederruf eingelegt. Jetzt warte ich seit dem 13.8 auf mein Geld (über 3 Wochen). Heute habe ich dort angerufen und gefragt warum ich mein Geld noch nicht zurückerstattet bekommen habe, mir wurde liebevoller Weise gesagt, dass wisse man auch nicht, ich solle doch noch eine Mail schreiben die wiederum an den Chef weitergeleitet wird ... im Ernst? Ein Witz dieser Laden ... 

Ich hoffe ich konnte den ein oder anderen darauf aufmerksam machen, was dort für ein Unfug betrieben wird.

Außerdem möchte ich noch daraufhinweisen, dass die  Bedingungen bzgl. der Übernahme der Sendekosten die sie in ihren AGB`s  aufführen  nicht mit dem Urteil des EuGh`s übereinkommen und deshalb nicht Rechtens  sind. Hier probiert Deviltech dem Kunden, durch überteuerte Versandkosten, den Wiederruf unlukrativ zu machen. (Ich beziehe mich hierbei auf das Urteil VIIIZR/07 des  Europäischen Gerichtshofs)


----------

